# Kirk!



## kenposcum (Oct 23, 2002)

Please post some more funnies!  I'm dying here!
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 23, 2002)

Karate Dog 

Harold's new job had him working really late. He decides to get his wife a watchdog. He goes to the pet store and asks for a doberman.

The employee said, "If its a guard dog you want I have a dog just for you." The man walks to the back of the store to get a dog and comes back with a little poodle.

Harold says, "This small thing, a watch dog? You're kidding, right?"

The employee says, "No, this dog is special; he knows karate."

"Karate? I don't believe it," Harold says.

The employee puts the dog down and says, "Karate the sign." And he points to a sign advertising dog food. The dog runs up and rips the sign to shreds. Harold is amazed at this. The employee then says, "Karate the chair." And he points to a chair in the corner. The dog runs up and rips the chair to shreds. By now Harold is convinced.

"I'll take him," he says.

When he gets home he surprises his wife and she yells out, "This little thing, a watch dog? No way."

Harold says, "But this dog knows karate."

"Karate," she yells. "Karate my butt!"


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 25, 2002)

Kirk, you rule.  Thanks.:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 25, 2002)

I agree Kirk does rule......but what Im more interested in seeing is more of those funny Martial Art descriptions. there has to be one for Kali out there! They were hysterical. 

Ps: Them ones in the Kung Fu is not Childs Play.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 25, 2002)

Yeah!  "Don't *****-slap your woman, ***** ippon-sunagi her ***..."  God, I ruined my pants reading those.
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 25, 2002)

Yeah I want more of them....MORE DAMMNIT! Can anyone help me out here? 

Ps: Kenposcum, my personal fave was Capoeira and "In return to all those arts like Judo and Aikdo Capoeira replys I can flip my own damn *** thankyou very much!"

LOL :rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 25, 2002)

There was a little guy sitting at a bar drinking a beer. A while later a huge guy walked into the bar and he went up to the little guy and karate chopped him in the back. The little guy fell off his bar stool and when he got up the big guy said, "That was a karate chop from Korea." 

The big guy went to the restroom and the little guy ordered himself another beer. About 20 minutes later the big guy came back and karate choped the little guy in the back again. The little guy got up and dusted himself off and the big guy told him, "That was a karate chop from China." 

The little guy got up and decided he wasn't going to take any more of this, so he left the bar. About an hour later the little guy comes back to the bar and he hits the big guy in the back. The big guy is knocked out cold and he's on the floor. The little guy tells the bartender , "Tell him that was a crowbar from Sears!"


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 26, 2002)

LOL, Im a Blue belt! Guess this means I have to act responsible for all those of Lesser belts then me. Time for a brooding avatar  :rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## The 14th Style (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *LOL, Im a Blue belt! Guess this means I have to act responsible for all those of Lesser belts then me. Time for a brooding avatar  :rofl: :shrug: :asian: *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

